# Anyone using Visa4UK now?



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi,

I've posted on here before about my issues with Visa4UK, but I'm just wondering if anyone else is trying to file a visa app on Visa4UK around January/February 2014? I'm still getting an error message when I click on the black box to book an appointment for biometrics. 

Just wondering if I'm the only one out there...

Thanks


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Even though we have completed our application form, I have not proceeded to the next step so cannot advise yet. Hopefully tomorrow I will complete the process and will let you know if I have any problems. I guess we have to remember that it is only a minority of people applying for visas who actually join these forums so we would not know if every applicant is having similar problems. It is strange however that there is no note on the site to indicate a problem as they normally put up an alert. I cannot imagine how I would have reached this far without the help particularly on this forum. Mostly from Joppa and Nyclon but there are other very helpful members too.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I received a reply via the technical problems report on UKBA which said this: 

Why is my preferred Appointment Location not shown as an option OR why do I receive an error message?
The Appointment options are determined by the Location entered at the beginning of your application. You may get an error message in the Appointments section or not have the Appointment option you need if you have entered the wrong Location in your application. If this is the case you will need to create a new application by clicking on Apply For Myself or Apply For Someone Else via your existing account. You can leave your existing application in your account, this will have no effect on your new application.

...which is a copy/paste from the FAQs page on Visa4UK. But at least it's a response, right? I submitted another report clarifying I've already tried creating a new application, and that didn't work either. 

I also received a response today from WorldBridge telling me this: 

Dear Applicant, 

Thank you for contacting WorldBridge Service, The UK Border Agency's Commercial Partner. We appreciate your patience regarding the response to your enquiry, as WorldBridge strives to provide the most accurate responses to all enquiries. Below you will find the response to that enquiry.

If you experience technical problems when completing or submitting an online application, you can email the apply online e-support team.

Apply online e-support team do not provide immigration advice, accept appointment bookings, or give information about the progress of your application.

Email: [email protected]

Please note that you will not be able to respond to this email. If you have additional questions submit your enquiry via email free of charge by visiting the WorldBridge website at www.worldbridgeservice.com.

When submitting a new enquiry, please reference the case number from this particular email to ensure thorough processing.

Thank you again for contacting WorldBridge.

Very sincerely yours,

WorldBridge Service 

So, I wrote to the address they gave me, and I didn't receive an auto-confirmation or anything. We'll see. 

This is surely frustrating, and it's causing more heartache than need be.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I cannot even remember being asked for the location we are applying from! Obviously, our address is given but other than that, I recall nothing like that!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Exactly. When you make an account you give them the overseas address. It asks where the visa is for, and what nationality the person is. It doesn't ask you at all about a location or preference for anything else!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I am currently on the website.. completing the form.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Pultet, good luck! Let us know how it goes with your application form.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Definitely!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

the new online application form is more complicated than i thought. the website was okay, i didn't get any error except that it keeps logging me out every 1 minute or so. 

i didn't finish it as it was too complicated for me and i'm stuck


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

It kept logging me out, too. Is there anything we can help with?? I just received another e-mail from the [email protected] address they gave me, and guess what it said!

"The Appointment options are determined by the Location entered at the beginning of your application. You may get an error message in the Appointments section or not have the Appointment option you need if you have entered the wrong Location in your application. If this is the case you will need to create a new application by clicking on Apply For Myself or Apply For Someone Else via your existing account. You can leave your existing application in your account, this will have no effect on your new application."

WHAT are they talking about?! I think I'm going to lose my mind!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I only got logged out once but it is important to save frequently as this form is definitely different from the VAF4a, we practiced on, so there will be times when you need to find more information to complete all the fields. What are you stuck on Pultet? Can we help? 

Sarahincos, goodness knows what they mean by entering the right location at the start! There was no option apart from entering your address. But that was only when you actually started filling in the application form.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Okay, okay...

I took a screenshot of the first page you get after you click "Apply for Myself" and you accept the terms and conditions. 

I selected Location as United Kingdom as that's where I'm going, and Nationality as United States of America. 

Is this wrong?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Just kidding! Apparently I was doing it wrong, and it did need to be United States. 

I have an appointment this week, and have paid, and everything's just fine!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Great! I need to check mine. Just cannot remember seeing that Location entry.You must be so relieved!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, yes, yes!!   

That was on the page before you started your application (before you get your GWF number) so you'd have to start a whole new application in order to see it again. 

Of all things.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Does that means that if i am the sponsor and i am completing the application on behalf of my boyfriend who is the one applying from the Philippines, i have to enter all his details pretending i'm him?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, unless it explicitly states otherwise like "Applicant's such and such" or "Sponsor's such and such". The little note to the right of the questions usually clarifies that.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Yes, when I clicked on "Apply for myself" again, I see the details including the Location, which was correct. It is good to post this information as others may have a similar problem.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Now I'm trying to figure out shipping as my appointment is this week. One confusing process after another.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

sarahincos said:


> It kept logging me out, too. Is there anything we can help with?? I just received another e-mail from the [email protected] address they gave me, and guess what it said!
> 
> "The Appointment options are determined by the Location entered at the beginning of your application. You may get an error message in the Appointments section or not have the Appointment option you need if you have entered the wrong Location in your application. If this is the case you will need to create a new application by clicking on Apply For Myself or Apply For Someone Else via your existing account. You can leave your existing application in your account, this will have no effect on your new application."
> 
> WHAT are they talking about?! I think I'm going to lose my mind!


I'm also about to have a mini heart attack as i read this hahahahahaha you made me laugh

_______



Whatshouldwedo said:


> I only got logged out once but it is important to save frequently as this form is definitely different from the VAF4a, we practiced on, so there will be times when you need to find more information to complete all the fields. What are you stuck on Pultet? Can we help?
> 
> Sarahincos, goodness knows what they mean by entering the right location at the start! There was no option apart from entering your address. But that was only when you actually started filling in the application form.


_____

Thanks to both of you.. ok let's get this started  

these are the questions i'm stuck with:

TRAVEL INFORMATION
*are you travelling with anyone? (i'm not sure what they're referring to.. he is the only one applying but i will be picking him up once visa is granted)

*how long do you intend to stay in the UK (Joppa advised me to answer it with "6 months" as we are applying for fiance visa)

*What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK (do i put my address? he will be staying with me, and my contact number? and my email address?)

*Have you been refused entry to the UK in the last 10 years? (uhm?)

*Have you been refused a visa for any country including the UK in the last 10 years?
(YES - but when i answer yes, i have to put the exact date of his refusal and i only know the month and year.. and how am i supposed to put the reason of refusal, i can only put like maybe 15 letters )

*SPONSOR DETAILS:
*Do you currently hold, or have you ever held, any other nationalities? (are they asking me as sponsor or my BF? i used to have Philippine passport 16 years ago but obtained my Spanish passport when i was 11 >.<)

THANK YOU


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Do you mean how to send the documents to Sheffield, which would be your destination as you are in the US. I see advice here is to set up an account with FedEx and complete a return waybill and enclose that along with the packaging when you send your documents. I am really not clear on that yet but I understand it is a simple process.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo are u in UK right now?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Pultet said:


> I'm also about to have a mini heart attack as i read this hahahahahaha you made me laugh
> 
> _______
> 
> ...


*are you travelling with anyone? If he'll be going through immigration alone, then he's not travelling with anyone.

*how long do you intend to stay in the UK? I answered it "permanently" after talking to Whatshouldwedo and reading up on the forums. I ultimately decided it was more straight-forward than a set number. You can always put whatever you want and then in the additional details part, address your answer. I still addressed my answer to that question in that additional details part. 

*What is the main address and contact details of where you will be staying whilst in the UK? If he's staying with you when he gets there, then you would put your address. 

*Have you been refused entry to the UK in the last 10 years? If he was ever turned away at an airport or anything like that (I think)

*Have you been refused a visa for any country including the UK in the last 10 years? Was there a denial letter? They usually have reason codes like 214b listed on them. I have a feeling that might be what they want. 

*Do you currently hold, or have you ever held, any other nationalities? I'm pretty sure they're referring to your boyfriend unless it specifies in the note to the side as "applicant" or "sponsor". 

Anyone else have any input? It's hard to keep straight who and what they're referring to when you're doing it for yourself, so you kind of have to put yourself in his shoes as if he's filling it out. Most questions pertain to the applicant.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, I'm just trying to save money cause FedEx shipping is big bucks. I'm considering shipping out USPS and doing the waybill through FedEx. I tried making an account on Fedex's site, but it told me to call them. So I'll just take myself to the store and do it from there...


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

sarahincos said:


> *are you travelling with anyone? If he'll be going through immigration alone, then he's not travelling with anyone.
> 
> But you will be travelling with him, you said so the answer would be yes
> 
> ...


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo, to the question "how long you intend to stay in the UK?'' I have put permanently. So there are suggestions to address this in the additional part? What specifically should we address? Something like ''... permanent, because I intend to apply for further leave to remain, if I am granted the spouse settlement visa? '' But isn't it obvious from our applications that we are looking into permanent settlement?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

They put the question on the application, I just wanted to be explicitly clear is all.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Joppa advises that to be correct one should really only enter the answer for the length of the visa you are applying for. Luckily he says that it does not really matter though. 

Are you both applying for fiancé or spousal visas as I have asked a question regarding the employment section for the applicant on the online form? I am still baffled as to why they ask for this. It is very detailed information that they ask for. There is also no opportunity to talk about relationship with children and where they live which was on the VAF4a form.


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

Whatshouldwedo, I am applying for spouse, but I think the online form is the same for fiance and spouse. I was also surprised seeing those questions about applicant's employment. Posted the question on the forum , but got no reply yesterday. I even thought I was filling a wrong form, since have been drafting the VAF4A and nothing like that in there. Yes its strange no details for the children, just dependent ones. I read somewhere, that even though we fill our employment details, no evidence is required! Let's see what others say.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I'm applying as fiancee. My online form did not ask for any specifics, that was just on the appendix 2 that I'm submitting with my other documents. There was a space to indicate about any children on my online form, but since I don't have any I didn't fill it out. 

Bizarre how they ask such detailed questions on the main application. Anything I can help with?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Karra said:


> Whatshouldwedo, I am applying for spouse, but I think the online form is the same for fiance and spouse. I was also surprised seeing those questions about applicant's employment. Posted the question on the forum , but got no reply yesterday. I even thought I was filling a wrong form, since have been drafting the VAF4A and nothing like that in there. Yes its strange no details for the children, just dependent ones. I read somewhere, that even though we fill our employment details, no evidence is required! Let's see what others say.


That is comforting to hear! As it has happened to two of us, it must be correct. I started our form with settlement, settlement, husband so I cannot see that it is the wrong form though I also wondered about that! I do hope someone else who has applied for a spouse visa recently will chime in. It seems that those who apply for fiancé visa are not asked for employment details (according to a member of another forum)


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Pultet said:


> Whatshouldwedo are u in UK right now?


No I am not.


----------



## Jd180 (Feb 5, 2014)

*Booking appointment problem*

I have the same issue- signed deceleration, then constantly getting timed out error message when trying to book appointment in black box.

Friends have used this site in past few weeks and been able to book appointment immediately... So frustrating! Let me know if you make any progress as I am due to fly out in 6 weeks!!!!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Are you sure you put the correct location when you first started? Sarahincos found she had put the wrong location and that is why she got an error message. To make sure you put in the correct information, go back in and click on applying for myself. Your details will come up and the location, (Australia, I guess?) will be there. 

If that is not the problem, then I really don't know what to suggest. I had to make an appointment by going to the Worldbridge site but we were able to complete the application, pay etc without getting an error message. Even so, it is so stressful I find!


----------



## Jd180 (Feb 5, 2014)

*still cant!*

Thanks for trying to help...

I updated my details and I am still receiving the same error message.

Could it be a time thing (once decleration is signed)?

So frustrating!!! Going around in circles!!!


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Have you tried logging on through another browser or clearing your cache?


----------



## zoray (Jan 29, 2014)

any advice on completing an online application on visa4uk would be appreciated.
Will be applying on behalf of my partner who is in Pakistan


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

I ended up using IE 11. Are you applying for yourself or someone else? I would write to these addresses: 

[email protected] --and--

[email protected] (I got a real response from this one) 

Though they will likely tell you the same thing they told me (about checking your location). I put a screen cap earlier in the thread about the location from the very start. If you're applying for yourself, on the very first page after you accept terms and conditions after you click "Apply for Myself" it'll ask for location underneath "Date of Intended Travel". For you, location would be wherever you're applying from (that isn't the UK). 

Alternately you can contact WorldBridge as they have a technical error report page.

Include your date of birth, application reference number (GWF), brower(s) used, OS, and anything else you can think of. 

It took about 2 days to get replys from any e-mails (aside from auto-replys). Best thing I can say to you is to try a different browser and start another application.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Will be glad to help if I can, as I am sure others will too. It seems you will be filling in the form for your partner so not sure how this changes the form, if at all. The best thing to do is to get all your documents together and when you are ready, start the form. Luckily you can keep saving it online and re-entering to put in more details. VAF4a is a helpful form to print out and practice on but it is not identical to the online form, so be prepared for some differences!


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, it definitely helped to have the VAF4a form already done. It made the process SO much easier. And save, save, save while you're filling it in. I'd do a few questions, then save.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I am so glad to have whatshouldwedo and sarahincos in this forum.. you guys are really helpful.. and JOPPA of course. 

Thank you so much  i hope you don't mind me bothering you with more questions once i get the chance to sit and complete the form  Thanks girls


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Pultet said:


> I am so glad to have whatshouldwedo and sarahincos in this forum.. you guys are really helpful.. and JOPPA of course.
> 
> Thank you so much  i hope you don't mind me bothering you with more questions once i get the chance to sit and complete the form  Thanks girls


You are welcome and we are happy to help. We need help ourselves! However, Joppa and Nyclon are our* real experts *and I will always defer to them before giving advice on something I am not sure about!


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey currently filling up my boyfriends form...

Marital Status question:

What is your marital status? choices are: Single or Fiancee/Proposed civil partner?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Is he your fiancé?


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Yes he is my Fiance but his marital status i believe is single?


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh true! Not sure! Hopefully Joppa or Nyclon can advise. However, if he is applying on the basis of being your fiancé, I would think that would be my choice. Let us see what others say.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

If you're filling it out on his behalf, and he doesn't have a prior spouse, then he is considered single unless there is an option for fiance. He is your fiance, you are his fiancee. If he had a prior marriage, then his status would be divorced/dissolved partnership.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

Here this first image.. what should i choose? he is my boyfriend/fiance...



Second image, He is never married nor divorce He is single but he is my Fiance.. what should i choose?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Fiance then in my opinion.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

I wonder if the first one should be "friend" as you are not really related until you are married. Those of us who are applying for a spousal visa put "other relative " and then qualify in the additional information area that we are spouse, wife or husband. I don't think a fiancé is a relative. 

Second one is weird as they only have "fiancée" being female! What happened to fiancé?! I am really not sure on that one. Or whether it should be single. I wonder if it really matters? You can always qualify it in the additional information area.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

It looks really plain and simple but hard for me to decide which one to tick as we have been refused twice so i'm really careful i don't wanna make mistake >.<

If i put Singe, then there is a choice Fiancee.. and he is my Fiance but he is single oooohhh so confusing >.<

and the other one... he is not my friend neither relative  if i put friend the embassy might say "so why are u sponsoring him as fiance if you're just friends"

If i put relative, they might think we're kind of second cousin or things like that...

(


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Hi Pultet! I got your message, but I couldn't respond cause I'm just a newbie here..

You would indicate that he is fiance, since that is the most accurate status of his relationship to you (and why you're applying for this visa). I selected "Divorced" because I am, divorced, and therefore have to choose that one even though I am someone's fiance because I have to provide legal documents. 

You're filling the application in for him, so you're answering as he would answer unless it asks for "Sponsor's such and such" (where you would answer as "you"). 

*will your spouse/partner be travelling with you? 
--The answer to that is, no. If he'll be going through immigration by himself, he is travelling alone.

For the other things, unless it explicitly says "Sponsor's surname/passport number/" assume it is referring to his information. 

Have you submitted it yet?


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

Oh, and I totally just selected "Other Relative" because boyfriend/fiance is a relation, it's just not one of the options they've provided. So in the additional comments section, I clarified that for the purposes in the application, Tom is both my sponsor and my fiance. I selected "other relative" because he is my fiance, and that option was not provided.


----------



## sarahincos (Feb 1, 2014)

If you think too much about these questions, they will really make you crazy. The form isn't perfect, and the vaf4a guidance helps for some of it.


----------

